# Mishawaka, IN Leg 3.5 of the Vintage Great Lakes Super Series! December 19th!



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

USVTA Great Lakes Super Series! Saturday December 19th!









Michiana RC is pleased to host, for the second year, a Great Lakes Super Series race! Doors will open at 10am Saturday Morning, with Racing starting at 1pm! We'll run three qualifiers (re-sort after round two), and a main. Plaques for the top three in the "A". We will be teching cars throughout the day. Heat winners will be teched, and A Main cars will be teched. 

In addition to the VTA, we will run for plaques in these two classes: 12th Advanced (12th scale, 13.5/1C or 17.5/4 Cell) as well as 12th Novice (silver can & 4 Cell or 21.5 / 1C with a possible rollout limit). Any other class is welcome to race (TC, WGT, etc)- four or more make a class, and entry will only be $5.00!

Any questions can be directed to "toddfalkowski" here on HobbyTalk.

Seeya there!!!​


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Count Leah And I In For Vta And I Probably Will Run 1/12 As Well. See Ya All In A Couple Of Weeks!!!! It Is Always Alot Of Fun To Come Up And Run With Mishawakans!!!! Great Group Of Racers There!!!!!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds great Phil! Always a pleasure having you and Leah racing with us!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

Mite come down for some 1/12th.. i'll try talk joe trandell & dave johmson into come'n too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Sweet- I'm gonna try to get a 12th scale and VTA together for it, I think... I need to get up your way to do some oval racing, too!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

There is an outside chance I may be in the northern part of the state and may try to make it for 1/12th.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds good, Ken!!


----------

